# Home made dust bath for indoor hens



## cremedemonthe (16 February 2017)

Today I decided to make my chickens in the barn a dust bath, been using trays and all sorts but it gets messy in there as they spray it all around.
I took an old builder's bag I had in the basement and using scrap textiles (of which I have lots) made a door in the side with a "curtain", on the ends of the curtain pieces I sewed on looped tape (soft velcro) and on the top under the flange round the bag I sewed on the hook tape (rough velcro) so to train them to use it I can have the curtain up out of the way until they get comfortable going through the door then I can slowly lower the curtain pieces one at a time until they freely go though it. Inside the bag I have put some soil out of their old dust bath and will buy some new sand to boost it up.
To hold the bag upright I used some baling twine and hooked the lifting loops on the bag on to hooks I had scewed in to the roof. The bag should contain most of the sand/soil etc they like to throw around!
Cost next to nothing to make as I had everything to make it.
Took about an hour in total.






[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 February 2017)

thats excellent  I put wood ash from the log burner in my chook's dustbath.


----------



## Equi (16 February 2017)

lol only you would think of this! My one is a little more basic, just a square of wood with some dirt thrown in.


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 February 2017)

equi said:



			lol only you would think of this! My one is a little more basic, just a square of wood with some dirt thrown in.
		
Click to expand...

It came to me last night in one of those "light bulb" moments, I was fed up with the mess of a basic tray like the one you are using, sand,dirt and ash everywhere.
When needs must and all that!
Oz


----------



## Equi (16 February 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			It came to me last night in one of those "light bulb" moments, I was fed up with the mess of a basic tray like the one you are using, sand,dirt and ash everywhere.
When needs must and all that!
Oz
		
Click to expand...

Yes its very clever! My dust bath is more just grit now cause they have chucked it all out.


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 February 2017)

equi said:



			Yes its very clever! My dust bath is more just grit now cause they have chucked it all out.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully this one will contain most of the stuff they chuck about


----------



## PorkChop (17 February 2017)

Brilliant 

I am using sand - from the arena! - and ash from the fire.  I have opted to use a plastic field drinker.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (20 February 2017)

Amazing idea.  We loved our hens and would have done this had we known at the time!  Now we have moved we can't do have hens more is the pity.


----------



## horselady (4 April 2017)

I put sawdust in mine just because they seem to enjoy flicking it about more.


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 April 2017)

Has anyone actually had a go and made one? 
If so, pictures please?
Oz


----------



## D66 (9 April 2017)

Has the heron tried to use it?


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 April 2017)

D66 said:



			Has the heron tried to use it?
		
Click to expand...

yes but got bored stiff


----------

